# Other NF's: Do you find INFPs overwhelming or alienating?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel like alienate most SPs, SJs and NTs to an extent...so are INFPs (1% of the population) the only people that can understand my personality, or can most NFs empathize with our eccentricness?


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I love INFP eccentricity :kitteh: I can get along with most types if I choose to do so, but by far click the best with other NFs...it's like we live in the same fantasy world :happy:


----------



## nameused (Dec 4, 2012)

Overwhelming or alienating? Yep! 

Gotta love that moment when some weird person is talking, you are pitying them, and then it dawns on you that YOU ARE THEM.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I've never met another INFP before, so I wouldn't know. I dislike myself most of the time though, but not my personality.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Not at all,
I love them INFP's,
You guys can be very deep I do understand,
And that may not be what others seek in a friendship/relationship.

But I have 2 good friends who are INFP and we get along smashingly,
And there's no clingyness involved to get over whelmed with haha!


----------



## lemo (Apr 25, 2013)

Neither...nor...
One of my best friends is an INFP. Get along very well. At first, it was indeed hard to draw her out of her shell because she tends to spend most of the time in her own head (although I can be very good at it as well...). 
Can't speak for most of them but there is always something around them that is special... really refreshing.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I love and adore INFPs, one of my best friends is an INFP, she is precious to me. I wish I had more INFP friends, you all are wonderful.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

It's something about how caring you guys are that I find endearing =)
I personally love INFP's, the world needs more of them ^_^ you're definetly a hard core


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope. 

I think INFPs are awesome and always wish I knew more. Can be intense on occasion, but it's an intense I respect and it doesn't overwhelm or alienate me at all. Intense isn't a dirty word here.

I get this feeling of beauty about INFPs. Even in the rattiest clothing. Even when cynical. You guys have that inner beauty thing down pat.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

You're asking in the wrong board

Majority of NFs (at least ones on this board) have that diplomacy thing down pat so even if they find them to be alienating and overwhelming as you mention, they'll focus on what is positive about them and answer that or look to that


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

puer_aeternus said:


> You're asking in the wrong board
> 
> Majority of NFs (at least ones on this board) have that diplomacy thing down pat so even if they find them to be alienating and overwhelming as you mention, they'll focus on what is positive about them and answer that or look to that


Hmmm. Slightly off in my estimation.

I think with the diplomacy issue it's more the case that maybe the people who do feel that way or are somewhat neutral will be less inclined to reply, whereas the ones who love INFPs will be keen to effusively express that. 

I don't doubt that the people who have responded positively so far genuinely feel that way. NFs might be loathe to put people down in any way but I think they also prefer not to lie or be phony. So the degree of the expression really matters. If it's unmitigated appreciation and love, then it's likely not diplomacy talking. 

I also feel like I've seen a lot of NFs feel free to speak their mind openly and be critical of others (including other NFs) on PerC. One thing that might increase number and type of replies would be going to the individual NF type subforums, I get the feeling that the larger category type ones don't get as much activity.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> I feel like alienate most SPs, SJs and NTs to an extent...so are INFPs (1% of the population) the only people that can understand my personality, or can most NFs empathize with our eccentricness?


What do you mean by_ alienating/alienate_, _overwhelming_ and _eccentricness_ in these questions? Another way to ask it would be: Could you be more specific about what those words mean in terms of your experiences and observations?


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

INFPs are intelligent, creative, unique people with a very deep well for caring.

I think any individual of any type has the ability to be overwhelming. Maybe even NF types in particular. But I don't find INFPs to be alienating - They are very relatable and sympathetic. In my experience, they are open and active listeners who want to know about other people. I was mistyped INFP for a long time and I fit right in. Most INFPs are exceptionally easy to get along with. That's why you find all kinds of people in their Stream of Consciousness/Vent Thread. 

Their emotions and ethical stances can be very strong, but they recognize differences between themselves and others.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

bengalcat said:


> Hmmm. Slightly off in my estimation.
> 
> I think with the diplomacy issue it's more the case that maybe the people who do feel that way or are somewhat neutral will be less inclined to reply, whereas the ones who love INFPs will be keen to effusively express that.
> 
> ...


You're right but if this was posted in the SP or SJ or NT forum there might be more "negative" replies. Fellow NFs are likely to understand the INFP more than the others.

Anyway I'll answer this question. I've gone out with an INFP. My cousin is an INFP (in fact I made a topic about him long time ago). Yes, they're great people but I won't shy away from the negative traits I see. The one I was dating was flaky as hell. Instead of talking about what she perceived was wrong she would just stay quiet and disappear. One minute she was very into me, the next she was very distant. We broke up most likely because she didn't feel I liked her as much as she had hoped. Her head is usually in the clouds, very insensitive to things she thinks are critical when they are in fact not. 

As for the cousin, unhealthy INFP for sure. Thought he was an ISFP (bias to him being an artist and fond of nature) but the way he talks and acts in social circles is very ENFP (chatty, random topics that nobody gets and discusses ideas behind his work as opposed to the actual structure). He basically just shuts everyone off. Nobody can reach him. At times it feels like depression, which it probably is. But even when he's in a happy mood, same scenario as the ex. Cannot deal with criticism or anything he perceives is. Doesn't solve his problems and instead just hides from the world. 

I don't find them overwhelming at all because I understood their intuitive talk and ideas. But I can see how people with no interest in that will just dismiss them. 

But alienating? Sure. I can see that. But most introverts are prone to doing that to themselves. Myself included


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

INFPs are one of the few types that DON'T overwhelm me. They're like me but a bit more passive and accepting. I really like that about them, I feel like I can relax around them. Hmm. Maybe I should think about looking for healthy INFP guys...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

KateMarie999 said:


> INFPs are one of the few types that DON'T overwhelm me. They're like me but a bit more passive and accepting. I really like that about them, I feel like I can relax around them. Hmm. Maybe I should think about looking for healthy INFP guys...


I volunteer


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Oh no, INFPs as a type do not bother me (I adore the wonderful Ne-Ni exchanges of randomness in creativity)... defining a person with unhealthy traits, now that is a different story (too much inner conflict as an empathic N type knowing I feel compelled to try supporting or repairing them to become healthy self aware individuals, often failing taking on too big an undertaking for us both).


----------



## Midknight5000 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mzansi said:


> Not at all,
> I love them INFP's,
> You guys can be very deep I do understand,
> And that may not be what others seek in a friendship/relationship.
> ...


That's funny because my best friend since kindergarden is an ENFJ.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Midknight5000 said:


> That's funny because my best friend since kindergarden is an ENFJ.


That's really cool


----------



## Laeona (Feb 20, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> You're right but if this was posted in the SP or SJ or NT forum there might be more "negative" replies. Fellow NFs are likely to understand the INFP more than the others.
> 
> Anyway I'll answer this question. I've gone out with an INFP. My cousin is an INFP (in fact I made a topic about him long time ago). Yes, they're great people but I won't shy away from the negative traits I see. The one I was dating was flaky as hell. Instead of talking about what she perceived was wrong she would just stay quiet and disappear. One minute she was very into me, the next she was very distant. We broke up most likely because she didn't feel I liked her as much as she had hoped. Her head is usually in the clouds, very insensitive to things she thinks are critical when they are in fact not.
> 
> ...


lol I can't help it. After I read this, the thought that came to mind was, "I don't know how to deal with your type, so it's obviously _your_ problem."


----------

